# Navarre beach



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

Spending vacation here and tried fishing today. Man oh Man!!!! Extremely rough and the currents will move you towards the west if your not careful. No fish at all! Had two ounce weight and the surf moved it around like it was a free floating cork! The one good thing I can say is the grass is starting to move out and clear up nicely. Perhaps I'll try the sound side in the morning. Any tips on bait or rigs please don't hold back  me and my family are going sand crab hunting tonight.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

ok for the surf you are gonna want 3 oz pyramids; and i would get a sand flea rake(20 bux) and a 4 ft cast net(20 bux) for bait, or maybe some of the gulp shrimps also. squid stays on the hook very well. i got skunked this morning and this evening; the farmers almanac was right...arrgh...lol


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

When I surf fished and the current was strong I used a 3 oz "Sputnick" weight.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I tried to fish the far end past Navarre beach yesterday, and the grass was awful. Some of the thickest I've seen yet. I ended up cutting both rigs, because I couldn't reel them in. Pulled them in by hand, and saved my terminal tackle but that was a total mess. I'm going to check in a little while. I would like to see these spots with no grass..


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

Wednesday morning. The past few days have been a nightmare trying to fish the surf. Strong currents and even stronger waves are destroying my rigs and my body. However this morning the water looks as calm as glass. Getting rigged up now and if I'm lucky I will have some pics to post soon!


----------



## W. Morgan (Jun 16, 2015)

West of Opal Beach is where I have been doing pretty good. (Between catfish). Tried fishing beach 12 last night and grass was horrible.


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

Okay so the surf looks absolutely beautiful! The water has calmed down and now looks like a swimming pool. Unfortunate for me, there is no fish swimming about! So I went to the boat ramp on the sound side right behind the restraunt called pogadas. I caught my very first Flounder and I was really happy! I used a 1/4 ounce red jig head with a 3" long gulp new penny shrimp. Just played with it and dragged it on the bottom. It was cool. I released him immediately so I can catch his big ass next year lol! SALTLIFE!


----------

